# LGD Breeds



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

What are the "pro's and con's" of each of these breeds?

Akbash
Anatolian Shepherd
Great Pyrenees
Hovawart
Kuvasz
Tibetan Mastiff

Yes...I know...I mostly like uncommon breeds!


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

You should check out http://www.lgd.org they probably have some info. The only thing I know is the Anatolian can be less people friendly. I'm not saying that as a blanket rule, but their demeanor is not like the grt pyr.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Anatolian Shephards - Also known as Kangal originated in Turkey where they were used for herding and also for protection.

Anatolians, usually need a strong handler. They can be a bit dominearing.

getchagoat - I agree they are no where like the great pyrenese. 

Although I do like Anatolians, I would not have one by my livestock as they were used more for protection and fighting during the ottoman empire.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I only know the pro's and cons of a few of these breeds, but I know history on most of them.

Akbash: Similar to the Pyrenees in type and instinct, said to be very good guard dogs, great with animals, children, strangers, and still protective yet gentle with the flock. I *think* they have a shorter coat the pyrs but I'm not positive. I would love to have one of these dogs.

Anatolian Shepherd: Shorter coated breed, originating in Turkey, these dogs make great livestock guardians.
Pros: Shorter coats, easier to take care of, strong guarding instinct
Cons: Although they have a strong protection instinct they also have the tendency to bite strangers when the owner is not around. So, due to liability issues, I wouldn't own this dog since we have a lot of visitors coming and going. I recently found our that our pyr Bandit is part Anotolian, he bit the repair man a couple months ago and broke skin. Even though he's mostly Pyrenees, he still has that little bit of Anotolian instinct.

Great Pyrenees: Said to originate from Asia from Tibetan Mastiffs, Pyrenees come from the French Pyrenees mountain ranges where they protected flocks from bears and wolves.
Pros: Great all around dogs, great with livestock, kids, strangers, but when danger comes they know when and how to protect and they arne't afraid(Bandit is, but I think he has something other than tolie mixed in there)
Cons: Coat care, they HAVE to be brushed in the spring to prevent hot spots, shaving is not an option since it can ruin how the coat grows back. There are 3 coat types with pyrs; 1. silky, which is easiest to brush out and take care of; 2. cotton, slightly harder to take care of but still easy to brush out; and 3. wooly, which mattes easily and is very hard to brush out.

Hovawart: never heard of it 
Kuvasz: Said to be descendents of the Pyrenees, slightly smaller and more aggressive with easier to take care of coats. I've heard good things about Kuvasz.

Tibetan Mastiff: Related to the Pyrenees, I don't know much about this breed, but I assume they would be like the Pyrenees, just colored.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

You've never heard of a Hovawart?! (see...I told you I liked uncommon/rare breeds!  ) I found out about the Hovawart a couple years ago in a Dog World(or Dog Fancy) Rare Breed Edtion magazine and have always liked them, but they are kind of rare.....not to mention EXPENSIVE! :shock:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Rare things tend to be :wink: Are they a livestock guardian though?

Another really good dog they say is a Komondor(or as I call it, mop dog, lol) They say they have the best instinct and are great with the animals, strangers, kids etc. The coat tends to scare people away but from what I've read its actually very easy to take care of.

Unfortunately, I've only found show dogs and the cheapist Kom I could find was $600

Like with most dogs, your cross breeds are going to be your best dogs  I love mutts


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

You know....actually.....I don't think they are actually bred for livestock protecting. I have read that they are good farm dogs though...and good family protectors.

I call em' Mop Dogs, too! I read it takes 2 hours every week to seperate each lock to keep the coat nice.

I like the Kuvasz and the Akbash the best....looks wise. I think they are very cool! So are the TM's....although some of the colors they come in...they can look pretty intimidating(SP?)!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We got our first LGD last yr, he is Anatolian. I will say he is very hard headed, simple things like "sit" took weeks and sometimes he looks away pretending he doenst know what Im telling him to do. 
I have to be extemely firm with him. He loves to wrap his front legs around mine. And try to chew anything...he has plenty of stuff to chew on but what I have in my hands or pockets is more fun.
He sheds alot. He does not actually bite people. He has learned who sort of belongs here but then again he has his own pen next to the goats and the only humans he has contact with is mostly me, dh and my adult son occasionally.
After nipping a doe's vulva several months ago I took him out. This nipping was play to him, but play is not tolerated. I will let him in with the goats but only if Im there....five minutes in the house and all heck breaks loose....chickens flapping for their lives...the Nubian yelling "MAAA!!!"
I should have let the goats continue to beat the snot out of him when I first got him but no I had to feel sorry for him. 
On the plus side he is intimidating just by his size. He also digs up pieces of glass and old metal...one a pair of rusty old horse nippers. 

This is just my experience. 

A couple of yrs ago there was an article about a barn fire in the next town. It was a Pyr who rescued a dozen sheep, himself with burns on him.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i had 2 anitolian/pyr a year ago. i got them as pups & put them in with the goats right away. at 9 mos i still could not get them to not bit at the goats face or chase them. i got rid of them & now have a pyr that i got at 12 weeks old. she has been in with the goats since day one. she is great. she is a little over a year old now & she lives with my bucks(she prefers to be with them) she has one buck that she plays with & he plays with her. she is a great gaurd dog. i will only have prys from now on. she is great with people but when some one comes here & goes in with the goats she stands between the goats & the person & keeps bushing the goats away . it is hard but you have to leave them in with the goats even when they are getting beat up. just make sure that they have aplace where they can hide if they need to.


----------

